
Behind ‘King Lear’: The History Revealed - Petiver
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2015/nov/19/behind-king-lear-history-revealed/
======
jacobush
Wow, that is some deep stuff. "The King’s Man in his red royal livery plucked
his master’s anxiety about the need for unquestioned authority and used it to
summon up the deeper fear that, in their most secret selves, must haunt all
kings."

Is anyone doing this today?

